# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Mod pin li-ion cho máy khoan pin và dụng cụ cầm tay xài pin .

## CBNN

Dạo này dọc QL 1A  dụng cụ cầm tay bán đầy đường . Những đồ ve chai mà bán như cẩm lai vậy , chủ cửa hàng thấy bà con bu đông thế là chặt chém bừa ,  Hồi xưa bán cân kg , giờ bán món , thấy bà con bu vô mua mà thương . mua cái khoản pin mà giá 200-300k cái nào bóp còn quay (chủ cửa hàng sạc vô pin ) thì 500-700k .... chẹp chẹp 
mua mấy cái này thì mua cái khoan hàng ozito thanh lý có 2 cục lion 1.5Ah 12v mới >90% cũng chỉ có 800k có cái mới 99% luôn sạc đầy đủ phụ kiện cũng sẵn  . Muốn ngon , khỏe thì có ozito x power , còn ngon nữa thì Ryobi , AEG, makita .....đời mới giờ xài li-ion hết ! 
Tại Sao lại đi mua ve chai 500-700k pin Nicd thì chai , hình thức thì nát bét . trong khi đó pin Nicd có mới đi nữa cũng chỉ thọ vài tháng là vứt ! ra Nhật Tảo thay cell cho cục 12v là 550k , thay xong cũng chỉ xài dc vài tháng ...vứt tiếp ...

Mà muốn độ cell li-on vào thì lăn tăn cái vụ mạch bảo vệ , mạch sạc thì rắc rối ..... không có là tèo pin ngay (bị sụt áp, hoặc quá tải  ) . 

Nhưng nói gì nói , hồi xưa đi bãi em cũng mua một mớ dụng cụ xài pin , chủ yếu cân kg nên cũng đõ đau bụng (70k/kg) 
Nhưng cũng chưa xài dc nhiều vì khổ với vụ pin cộ . Về Sau này toàn mua nguyên bộ ryobi hoặc ozito mới xài sướng gì đâu . 
Về quê thấy mẹ vợ vứt xó 2 con khoan mới toanh , do người nhà bên nước ngoài gửi về cho . Nhìn thấy Nicd là biết pin chai cmnr . nghe đâu xài dc giờ sạc 10h xong chắc chỉ bắn dc 4-5 con vít là xìu . Thế nên quyết định thay cell cho nó ! 

vừa hay kiếm dc cái của hàng bán hàng ozito , có bán pin ozito > thằng này đặc điểm là mạch bảo vệ tích hợp luôn mạch sạc , không cần cục dock sạc ngoài , chỉ cần mua cái adapter 15v 1A là cắm vô sạc cho cục 11.1v ngon lành ! chỉ cần cái khoan mình giữ dc cái vỏ pin lôi hết đồ lòng của cục pin ozito nhét vào , khoét cái lỗ để gắn cái jack nguồn cắm sạc nữa là xong . 
(nợ bà con mấy cái hình bữa nào đang tiếp)

----------

anhcos, Gamo, mrcao86

----------


## jimmyli

chà em cũng có cái khoan pin 7.6v thì phải hàng national bác xem có cái ozito lion  nào cỡ vậy k mách em với, hên quá khi mua còn giữ cái vỏ cục pin  :Big Grin:  hehe

----------


## Gamo

Cảm ơn chú! Thấy bọn QL1 bán giá trên trời mà bà con xúm vào mua. Nhật Tảo/Vĩnh Viễn đôi khi mấy đồ đó chỉ có 30k/kg thôi nhưng hốt về ko xài được con nào hết. Giờ hay mua mấy con ryobi/ozito xài tốt phết, pin trâu, máy mạnh, giá rẻ.

À mà cửa hàng bán pin ozito ở đâu vậy?

----------


## CBNN

em sắp lấy một mớ , bác gà lấy ko em share lại !

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, giá cả thế nào? Mà có nhiều loại mà, mình phải lựa mới vừa chứ làm sao lấy đại được?

----------


## biết tuốt

500-700 mua hàng mới cho nhanh việc , trước ngoài này cũng có 1 các đánh hàng trong sg ra để cho 1 ông ất văn ơ bán giá trên trời chả ma nào mua ngoài mấy con gà kết quả cho đi thái.....nguyên  hết  :Wink:

----------


## saudau

> Cảm ơn chú! Thấy bọn QL1 bán giá trên trời mà bà con xúm vào mua. Nhật Tảo/Vĩnh Viễn đôi khi mấy đồ đó chỉ có 30k/kg thôi nhưng hốt về ko xài được con nào hết. Giờ hay mua mấy con ryobi/ozito xài tốt phết, pin trâu, máy mạnh, giá rẻ.
> 
> À mà cửa hàng bán pin ozito ở đâu vậy?


Cụ Liên hệ a Long 01264603559. Qua cầu Bình Triệu tí xí hà. Bán tại nhà. Chuyên nhập hàng này về bán, vô nhà đủ đồ chơi.

----------


## CKD

Vụ Pin này thì.. theo đánh giá cá nhân là không thơm.
- Nếu dụng cụ đã dùng pin Li-ION thì mua cell 18650 (pin laptop) về thay cũng OK. Nhưng khoảng chi phí thì cũng chát à. Pin dùng được được cũng tầm 100k/cell (nên nhớ tiền nào của đấy, còn bị gạt thì chịu à). Viên 12-14V thì cũng mất 3-4 cell rồi. Giải pháp này thích hơn vì pin mua mới tuổi thọ tin tưởng hơn, nhưng phải chắc chắn là mạch sạc còn Ok nhé.
- Nếu độ lại từ pin gốc là Ni-CAD hoặc Ni-MH thì phải có mạch sạc & bảo vệ. Giải pháp như CBNN đưa ra khá chuẩn. Nhưng giá 500-600k/cục thì mặn quá. Với mua về mà không chắc được tuổi thọ pin thì cũng phiêu.

Lưu ý:
- Pin Lithium rất nhạy cảm. xạc, dùng không đúng, quá nhiệt đều tèo.
- Dòng đời giới hạn, thường 300-400 chu kỳ xả & sạc. Mua cục pin 5 xị, dùng ok mà nó có 300 chu kỳ rồi thì cũng đuối à.
- Pin thế nào là tèo? Dung lượng giảm rất nhanh, không chịu tải được. Muốn thẩm định được phải có máy đo công suất mới chuẩn. Không thì đo sụt áp khi tải cũng đánh giá sơ bộ được.

----------

mrcao86, Tuanlm

----------


## CBNN

pin 11.1v (3cell) 1.5Ah la 300k/ cuc , hình thức bên ngoài còn khá >>chưa xài nhiều lắm, có luôn pin 14.8v , và 18.5v , nhưng đều là dung lượng 1.5Ah . trênh lệch vài chục k thui .

----------


## CBNN

> Hehe, giá cả thế nào? Mà có nhiều loại mà, mình phải lựa mới vừa chứ làm sao lấy đại được?


ui pin này dùng chung cho các dòng ozito (ngoại trừ dòng mới là xpower, thằng này xài dock sạc riêng ) , đa số đều là 1.5Ah , chỉ có áp là khác thôi , 3cell , 4 cell , 5 cell .

----------


## CKD

> pin 11.1v (3cell) 1.5Ah la 300k/ cuc , hình thức bên ngoài còn khá >>chưa xài nhiều lắm, có luôn pin 14.8v , và 18.5v , nhưng đều là dung lượng 1.5Ah . trênh lệch vài chục k thui .


Vậy lấy giúp anh 4 cục 14.8V nhe. SMS total để chuyển gạo.
Có mấy con cần phục hồi nhân phẩm.

----------


## CBNN

> Vậy lấy giúp anh 4 cục 14.8V nhe. SMS total để chuyển gạo.
> Có mấy con cần phục hồi nhân phẩm.


oke a ! em tổng lại rùi báo anh .

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em thì em độ kiểu này, dây thun tháo gỡ nhanh gọn  :Smile: )

----------

biết tuốt, CBNN, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Phong cho chú duonghoang thành TRÙM mod Pin thôi  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

CBNN, duonghoang, nhatson

----------


## Tuanlm

> Vụ Pin này thì.. theo đánh giá cá nhân là không thơm.
> - Nếu dụng cụ đã dùng pin Li-ION thì mua cell 18650 (pin laptop) về thay cũng OK. Nhưng khoảng chi phí thì cũng chát à. Pin dùng được được cũng tầm 100k/cell (nên nhớ tiền nào của đấy, còn bị gạt thì chịu à). Viên 12-14V thì cũng mất 3-4 cell rồi. Giải pháp này thích hơn vì pin mua mới tuổi thọ tin tưởng hơn, nhưng phải chắc chắn là mạch sạc còn Ok nhé.
> - Nếu độ lại từ pin gốc là Ni-CAD hoặc Ni-MH thì phải có mạch sạc & bảo vệ. Giải pháp như CBNN đưa ra khá chuẩn. Nhưng giá 500-600k/cục thì mặn quá. Với mua về mà không chắc được tuổi thọ pin thì cũng phiêu.
> 
> Lưu ý:
> - Pin Lithium rất nhạy cảm. xạc, dùng không đúng, quá nhiệt đều tèo.
> - Dòng đời giới hạn, thường 300-400 chu kỳ xả & sạc. Mua cục pin 5 xị, dùng ok mà nó có 300 chu kỳ rồi thì cũng đuối à.
> - Pin thế nào là tèo? Dung lượng giảm rất nhanh, không chịu tải được. Muốn thẩm định được phải có máy đo công suất mới chuẩn. Không thì đo sụt áp khi tải cũng đánh giá sơ bộ được.


Nhắc các cụ nên quên chuyện lấy cell pin của laptop chế lại nhá. Các cell pin này thường có cầu chì bảo về quá dòng ( thiết kế tiêu chuẩn) nên dùng cho máy cầm tay là không hợp lý. Mình đã trải qua dzụ này rồi. Nếu cụ nào vẫn muốn chế thì chịu khó mất công ngồi hàn bypass cái cầu chì đó đi.

----------


## Gamo

Bùm bùm....

----------


## CKD

> Nhắc các cụ nên quên chuyện lấy cell pin của laptop chế lại nhá. Các cell pin này thường có cầu chì bảo về quá dòng ( thiết kế tiêu chuẩn) nên dùng cho máy cầm tay là không hợp lý. Mình đã trải qua dzụ này rồi. Nếu cụ nào vẫn muốn chế thì chịu khó mất công ngồi hàn bypass cái cầu chì đó đi.


Gọi là pin laptop cho dể hình dung size pin 18650 thôi. Chứ pin bán ở các chợ thì.. cũng có thể là pin dùng cho laptop, cũng có loại dùng cho mục đích khác. Tùy thôi  :Smile:  Tốt nhất nếu có dùng thì.. tra rỏ serie để xem spec nó ra sao. Loại thông dụng thì thường dòng xả dưới 5C (cell cho laptop thường chỉ 2C, khoảng dưới 5A). Nếu thật sự cái mạch bảo vệ còn làm việc thì chẵng lo cái vụ đứt cầu chì này, nhưng Pin có hỏng không thì chẵng dám chắc à.
Mình có mua nhiều để thay cho mấy cái khoan pin dùng ở nhà. Good, chưa thấy bị đứt cầu chì. dung lượng và tuổi thọ thấy tạm chấp nhận, tin dùng hơn là mua pin cũ.

Mà cái cầu chì này nó nằm trong cực pin. muốn hàn lại thì cũng đuối à.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## duonghoang

> Nhắc các cụ nên quên chuyện lấy cell pin của laptop chế lại nhá. Các cell pin này thường có cầu chì bảo về quá dòng ( thiết kế tiêu chuẩn) nên dùng cho máy cầm tay là không hợp lý. Mình đã trải qua dzụ này rồi. Nếu cụ nào vẫn muốn chế thì chịu khó mất công ngồi hàn bypass cái cầu chì đó đi.


--- Em cũng dùng loại pin laptop ko, em xài 2 cục song song cho tăng dòng xả nhưng đôi khi motor dòng lớn quá thì điện áp trên cell vẫn tụt thấp hơn 3V7 (ngưỡng an toàn thấp nhất của pin lion), nói chung cứ khoảng 4-5 tháng thì pin nó chai, con khoan nào nhẹ điện thì thọ hơn, mà hư lúc đó lại thay tiếp thôi bác  :Smile: , với lại pin laptop ve chai cũng cỡ 25k/cục nên không bao nhiêu :-p.

----------


## CKD

Một số nhãn Pin có thể dùng được với dụng cụ cầm tay
- *SAMSUNG INR18650-25R* 2500mA, có thể xả 20A, PDc tới 100A (<1s).
- *SAMSUNG INR18650-20R* 2000mA, có thể xả 22A, PDc tới xxxA (<1s).
- *SAMSUNG INR18650-13Q* 1300mA, có thể xả 15A, PDc tới 30A (<1s).
- *SAMSUNG INR18650-30Q* 3000mA, có thể xả 15A, PDc tới 30A (<1s).
- *SAMSUNG ICR18650-22P* 2200mA, có thể xả 10A, PDc tới xxxA (<1s).

Lưu ý là phần lớn pin 18650 được bán cho các mục đích dùng cho thiết bị di động, đèn pin v.v.. nên dòng xả khá nhỏ (thường <2C ~ 4-5A). Nếu mà dùng cell này cho khoan thì tuổi thọ sẽ tụt giảm rất nhanh.

----------


## jimmyli

nếu sài pin laptop thì muốn sạc phải dùng loại sạc nào vậy anh? hay là cấp điện rồi án chừng thời gian??

----------


## CKD

Sạc cho Li-ion thì phải dùng loại constant voltage & constant current. Dòng sạc chỉ nên = 1/2 dung lượng Pin.
Mà cell laptop thông thường có khã năng chịu dòng kém (chỉ 2C) do đó không phù hợp thay thế cho pin máy công cụ. Nếu có nguồn hàng giá siêu rẻ thì được. Vì lắp vào bắn phát (dòng tiêu thụ trong khoảng 5-15A) thì nó chuyển vào chế độ hỏng rồi. Dung lượng pin sẽ tut rất nhanh.

----------

duonghoang, huynhbacan

----------


## culitruong

Tớ mua cục li po củ 300k xài 2 năm rồi.

----------


## CBNN

em cũng có con xài lipo ,  pin dài quá nên nó lòi ra ... :Stick Out Tongue:  
Xài pin lipo mà ko có mạch bảo vệ thì khá hồi hộp ...

----------


## khangscc

http://www.dientu4u.com/product/1087...ithium-8A.html
Các cụ mua cái này về, hàn hít vào xong cho ra cái Jack DC, kiếm cục Adaptor 13-15v gim vào là sạc. mạch đó sạc cân bằng 3 cell luôn nhé, đầy tự ngắt,.....
Pin thì mua pin laptop ghép song song vẫn dùng tốt với các nhu cầu cơ bản. Em chuyên độ pin để bán máy đây

----------


## khangscc

> em cũng có con xài lipo ,  pin dài quá nên nó lòi ra ... 
> Xài pin lipo mà ko có mạch bảo vệ thì khá hồi hộp ...


Cụ mua cái này 
http://www.dientu4u.com/product/1087...ithium-8A.html
về hàn theo hướng dẫn, hàn ra cái Jack DC tìm cục Adaptor 13-15v ghim vào phát là ok, Pin laptop xài ok nhé, nhưng ghép vào song song để đảm bảo dòng xả

----------

CBNN, Nam CNC

----------


## CBNN

mạch này em cũng có , tưởng chỉ là mạch bảo vệ thôi , cũng có chức năng sạc nữa sao ?

----------


## CBNN

hôm nay chỉ nhặt dc mấy cục này , mấy bữa nữa mới có đủ 14.4v cho bác CKD . đa số pin ozito đều là 1.3Ah chỉ có cục 18v đời mới (các dòng ra từ 2015 trở đi , và dòng power x)  mới có 1.5Ah , còn power x mới ra cục 3.0Ah (cục màu đỏ) em may mắn mua dc cục  này với giá rẻ  vì nó bị gãy ngàm .

----------


## CBNN

để mở mấy cục pin này phải mua một bộ khóa lục giác sao . 

mẫu thuật 

chuyển đổi ...cố kiếm cách nhét vào cho vừa !

Điện cực dính trên đít cục này nên để nó lại . Hàn dây lên thân nó nối ra thôi 

.....đến đây thì mới nhớ ra ....mình quên mua cái jack nguồn DC ........

----------


## CBNN

có cái máy cắt này 18v  phẫu thuật luôn ...

----------


## duonghoang

--- Giỗ tổ ở nhà mod pin chơi, lôi con máy in 3D ở góc ra cho nó làm việc, in 1 ngày mới xong được cái vỏ, mà in nửa chừng bị tắc nhựa nên để lại vết, nhưng đc cái chính chủ  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CKD, Gamo, huynhbacan, ppgas, secondhand, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## anhcos

Cell mua ở đâu vậy Hoàng? Còn bộ sạc thì sao, chế kiểu này xài có lâu lắm k?

----------


## solero

Em dùng thử pin 18650 laptop mà khôn ăn thua lắm vì dòng thấp (nghe đâu dòng xả 2C =~6A). Xả quá dòng, thấp áp gây tèo pin.

Thấy giang hồ bảo pin cho tool dùng loại A123 thì mới ngon (dòng xả 15C = ~45A), trâu bò hơn mới chịu được.

----------


## CKD

Pin lipo-fe giá chát lắm.. rớ không nổi đâu.
Li-ion dòng xả loại xịn chắc lên được 5C, loại thông dụng chắc 1-2C.
Li-poli dòng xả có thể lên tới 30-40C.
Li-fe dòng cực khủng.. trung bình có thể là 50C, max lên đến 100C. Có điều giá chát.. chờ china copy được may ra giá mới hạ.

----------


## duonghoang

> Cell mua ở đâu vậy Hoàng? Còn bộ sạc thì sao, chế kiểu này xài có lâu lắm k?


--- Em mua pin laptop cũ ngoài Nhật tảo, mua nhiều thì có 25k/1c ah anh, pin hư thì lại thay thôi. Một số con khoan dòng nhỏ em vẫn dùng tốt, dòng lớn thì em nối song song 2-3 pin để tăng thêm dòng xả.
--- Xạc thì em xài bộ này, có bán ở mấy shop mô hình.

----------

anhcos

----------


## pvtien7

các bác cho em hỏi máy khoan xài pin 14,4v giờ thay bằng pin 18v thì có sao không ?

----------


## pvtien7

> hôm nay chỉ nhặt dc mấy cục này , mấy bữa nữa mới có đủ 14.4v cho bác CKD . đa số pin ozito đều là 1.3Ah chỉ có cục 18v đời mới (các dòng ra từ 2015 trở đi , và dòng power x)  mới có 1.5Ah , còn power x mới ra cục 3.0Ah (cục màu đỏ) em may mắn mua dc cục  này với giá rẻ  vì nó bị gãy ngàm .



bác cho em hỏi mua mấy con pin này ở đâu thế, em đang tìm con lion 14,4v cho cái máy khoan.hihi

----------


## Trịnhminh

Các bác cho hỏi cái mạch ngắt áp cua pin 18650 nó nằm ở đâu ấy nhỉ.

----------


## CKD

> Các bác cho hỏi cái mạch ngắt áp cua pin 18650 nó nằm ở đâu ấy nhỉ.


Làm gì có bảo vệ áp trong Pin?
Pin 18650 có 2 loại.
- loại cell trơn, không có bảo vệ dòng. Dùng cho các máy cogo nghiêp & có mạch bảo vệ kèm theo.
- loại có bảo vệ dòng, thường thấy pin dân dụng, cả pin cho laptop. Phần lớn là kiểu cầu chì, không tự phục hồi. Nếu có thì nằm phía dưới đầu + của pin.

----------


## choe120982

Không biết còn ai theo dõi chủ đề này không?Mình có cái máy bắn vít Blackdecker lôi trong kho ra.Pin chai đứ đừ.Bỏ pin ra,cắm acquy 12v 5ah vào máy, bắn thử vài phát, thì thấy con IC ở tay cầm nóng rực.Cái cục chỗ công tắc cũng nóng rực.Xem lại thì thấy cắm đúng cực âm dương.Có anh nào gặy tình trạng vậy không ạ?Có cách nào sửa không?

----------


## CKD

Thông số cái máy khoan của bạn thế nào.
Đúng là khi sử dụng thì nóng.. nhưng nóng bất thường thì phải có gì đó bất thường.

----------


## choe120982

Tks CKD.Nhằm bảo vệ đời giai, nên đã cho em nó ra đi.

----------


## SG Benjamin

> hôm nay chỉ nhặt dc mấy cục này , mấy bữa nữa mới có đủ 14.4v cho bác CKD . đa số pin ozito đều là 1.3Ah chỉ có cục 18v đời mới (các dòng ra từ 2015 trở đi , và dòng power x)  mới có 1.5Ah , còn power x mới ra cục 3.0Ah (cục màu đỏ) em may mắn mua dc cục  này với giá rẻ  vì nó bị gãy ngàm . 
> Đính kèm 16712


Bạn cho mình hỏi Pin này ban mua ở đâu nhiều vậy . Chỉ mình đc ko ! Cảm ơn rất nhiều

----------


## vtco05

Bác nào biết chổ bán pin ryobi không mình còn 2c mua bên USA hư pin k biết mua ở đâu

----------


## CBNN

pin thì các bác liên hệ với a Hồ Hòa 0932340673 . Anh này ở Bình Triệu . em nghĩ các bác không nên mua máy ve chai về chế chi cho mệt , mua nguyên bộ gần như mới về xài cho khỏe , mấy ozito giờ cũng rẻ .

----------


## CBNN

> Bác nào biết chổ bán pin ryobi không mình còn 2c mua bên USA hư pin k biết mua ở đâu


bác cứ gọi cho a Hồ Hòa , pin ryobi thì bao la .

----------

Ga con

----------


## solero

Mượn cục chịch chịch của bác HD về chịch được đống này.

Máy dùng cũng bình thường nên hơn tháng rồi chưa phải sạc, trước cứ 1,2 ngày sạc 1 lần. 

Pin 14,4V-5Ah (Cell SamSung 2500mAh dòng xả 10C (25A)).

----------

CBNN, Ga con

----------


## TigerHN

Mình vừa chế lại cục pin cho cái khoan/vặn vít xong, giờ mang lên "khoe" một chút với các bác, các bạn đây  :Big Grin: 

Mình làm như sau:
- 1 cục Lipo 6S cũ, tháo ra đấu lại thành từng cặp song song rồi đấu nối tiếp lại để được 11.1V
- 1 cái báo pin để khi điện áp từng cell tụt xuống 3.7V thì hú còi
- 1 cái công tắc ấn để khi gắn pin vào máy khoan thì mạch bảo vệ mới làm việc
- 1 bộ sạc của Lama V2
- 1 cái bảo vệ Klixon của pin cũ của khoan

Kết quả thì như hình:

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

Đúng chất dân RC . Nick TigerHN quen quen .

----------


## aiemphuong

e có con bắn vit tô shi bã, 14.4v 2.9a, giờ muốn độ lại pin thì dùng cell 18650 nào ạ, bao nhiu viên, dòng ?... e cám ơn ạ

----------

